# Anyone Know How To Take Good Care of a 6 Week old Hedgie???



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

Okay I've had a Hedgehog before but He was 6 Months Old on The 29TH I'm getting a 6 Week Old Girl Hedgehog Any Tips on What to Feed Them or if it's any Different Than Taking Care of a 6 Month old Hedgehog???? and One More Thing is it Okay to Feed Her EXOTIC NUTRITION'S Hedgehog Food??? the Foods I have are " HEDGEHOG COMPLETE and INSECTIVORE-FARE " and if that's Not Okay Can Someone Recommend Some Really Good Stuff???? Someone Please Reply Soon Thank You


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Know How To Take Really Care of a 6 Week old Hedgie??*

srry i can only help with the food!!!
heres the lists!!!!!

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

hope this helps good luck with ur little one<3


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Know How To Take Really Care of a 6 Week old Hedgie??*



hedgieluver said:


> srry i can only help with the food!!!
> heres the lists!!!!!
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15
> ...


Okay got it I'll be Sure to Check it Out Anything for my New Hedgie To Be Happy and Healthy :mrgreen: !!!

Thanks  and I Can Hardly Wait to Meet and Bring Home my New Friend Kairi Mckayla    I already Found a Name For Her  YAY :mrgreen:

P.S

I Do Know alot about Hedgehogs!!! I Just Want to Make Sure I Don't do Something that Might Hurt Her instead of Help Her!!! You Know Just Being cautious so taht she stays Gret and Healthy and Lives a LONG.............AND..................HAPPY..................LIFE........With Me   

and Thanks Again


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Know How To Take Really Care of a 6 Week old Hedgie??*

yea thats our main goal as hedgie owner/ potential owners


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Know How To Take Really Care of a 6 Week old Hedgie??*

Hey glad u posted  
This is a good site and the people on here will help all they can  
Still going to meet friday?
Soon as i get done with supper i will be posting some new pics for U


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Know How To Take Really Care of a 6 Week old Hedgie??*



G-White950 said:


> Okay I've had a Hedgehog before but He was 6 Months Old on The 29TH I'm getting a 6 Week Old Girl Hedgehog Any Tips on What to Feed Them or if it's any Different Than Taking Care of a 6 Month old Hedgehog???? and One More Thing is it Okay to Feed Her EXOTIC NUTRITION'S Hedgehog Food??? the Foods I have are " HEDGEHOG COMPLETE and INSECTIVORE-FARE " and if that's Not Okay Can Someone Recommend Some Really Good Stuff???? Someone Please Reply Soon Thank You


I will send her home with enough food to last a month  
Your hedgie has been eating a blend of 3 high quaility cat foods
1.Wellness Healthy Weight
2.Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul Light Formula
3.Authority Adult Weight Management
I buy a small bag of each and mix em all up will last along time
The cat food is the main staple of a good diet but i also feed fruits,veggies,
boiled eggs and boiled chicken a few times a week.
I also feed 1 live mealworm a day..U can also buy them freeze-dried.
Hedgies also will eat crickets and they have less fat than a mealie.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Know How To Take Really Care of a 6 Week old Hedgie??*

I'm not sure which brand the Insectivore-Fare is from, but you might need to consider taking that out. There's a list on here of hedgehog foods, which ones are safe and which are not. Here it is: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=45 . Hedgehog Complete is listed on the "okay" list, but you may want to add at least one, maybe two good quality cat foods from the list that hedgieluver posted. Most people prefer to feed a mix of a couple of cat foods, and maybe a hedgehog food.


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone Know How To Take Really Care of a 6 Week old Hedgie??*



LarryT said:


> Hey glad u posted
> This is a good site and the people on here will help all they can
> Still going to meet friday?
> Soon as get done with supper i will be posting some new pics for U


Yeah it is a Great Site :mrgreen: Thanks For telling Me about it  
Yes We are  I'm Still Not Sure What Time :? I'll Make Sure to Ask my Mom Tonight!!!
Thanks :mrgreen: Oh! By The Way I Think The Hoglets Are Beautiful  and I Already Love My Hoglet  Even Tho I Haven't Met Her Yet :lol: and Gizmo and Mystique and Wanda and Storm are all Beautiful Hedgehogs Too :mrgreen: Gizmo and Mystique Are So CUTE  Oh and I Picked Out a Name for My Hoglet Already :mrgreen: The Name I Picked Out Is Kairi Mckayla


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love that name


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Love that name


THanks  I Got The Name Kairi From the Disney Video Game 
" Kingdom Hearts/Kingdom Hearts 2 " and The Name Mckayla Came To Me Randomly While I Was in Church A Week and a Half ago :mrgreen: I'm So Excited about Kairi Mckayla :mrgreen: I Love Your Hedgehogs So Much :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The new pic r up  
Http://imageevent.com/thomasonratterriers


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

G-White950 congratulations on the new baby girl!! She is a beauty!  
And that's a very pretty name!

Larry they are all beautiful!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> G-White950 congratulations on the new baby girl!! She is a beauty!
> And that's a very pretty name!
> 
> Larry they are all beautiful!


Thanks Shelbys Mom  
Didn't get any pics of Isabellas baby girl..Isabella took her home today and named her MAYHEM :lol:


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> G-White950 congratulations on the new baby girl!! She is a beauty!
> And that's a very pretty name!


Thanks :mrgreen: Shelbys Mom


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Mayhem?! that's cute!! :lol: 
I still haven't gave my baby a name yet. I just call her baby. lol


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Thanks Shelbys Mom
> Didn't get any pics of Isabellas baby girl..Isabella took her home today and named her MAYHEM :lol:


Hey Larry This is kindaFunny But My First Hedgehog's Name Was " Sonic Mayhem " and I Have alot of Pictures of Him on my PC!!! But it's Kinda Funny How Isabella Named Her Hedgehog Mayhem and my Hedgehog's Name was Sonic Mayhem :lol: I mostly Called Him Mayhem


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

Here's some Pictures of My Hedgehog Sonic Mayhem Who Passed on This Year

[attachment=2:15u8yr7a]s735208137_1275947_6604.jpg[/attachment:15u8yr7a]
[attachment=1:15u8yr7a]s735208137_1275951_7673.jpg[/attachment:15u8yr7a]
[attachment=0:15u8yr7a]s735208137_1275850_7617.jpg[/attachment:15u8yr7a]


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Awww! I love the second "skateboarder" pic!


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> Awww! I love the second "skateboarder" pic!


Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

Okay I'm Gonna Post Some More Pics of Sonic Mayhem  and if anyone Wants to Know What Happened To Sonic Mayhem He Died  Because of Vitakraft  Vitakraft Took away my Best Friend  I Didn't Know The Food Could kill My Little Sonic Mayhem  I Studied and Look Up Everything about Hedgehogs For Two Years Before I ever Got Sonic Mayhem and it took 3 years For Me to Even Get Sonic Mayhem My Heart Way So Broken When He Died on Valentines Day This Year the Same Month As My B-Day  and I'm Still Heart Broken I loved Him Alot He Loved to Listen to Music With Me while I Was on my PC and to Watch T.V his Favorite was Show Was Sonic The Hedgehog  and I did Look up What Food to Feed Him and Everything I looked at Didn't say Anything about Vitakraft Hedgehog Food Being Toxic To Hedgehogs and after I found out What He Died From I Looked Vitakraft on Google to see if they had website and They Do But on They're Website it Said Nothing at All About Making Hedgehog Food it had everything Else they Make Food For But Not The Hedgehog Food :x so now I Made a Cause on Facebook.com to Try and Save Hedgehogs From Vitakraft My Cause is Called " The Fight To Save Hedgehogs From Vitakraft Hedgehog Food " If You Have a Facebook Account Can You Please Join it 

Okay well That's The Story of How My Little Sonic Mayhem Passed on  I Still Miss Him Alot 

But at least I'm Getting Kairi Mckayla Tomorrow  Which I'm Super Happy about :mrgreen:

okay I'm Gonna Put Up The Other Pics of Sonic Mayhem Now!!!

[attachment=2:2nngq80y]s735208137_1275952_7944.jpg[/attachment:2nngq80y]
[attachment=1:2nngq80y]s735208137_1275956_9019.jpg[/attachment:2nngq80y]
[attachment=0:2nngq80y]s735208137_1275950_7409.jpg[/attachment:2nngq80y]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kairi Mckayla will be lucky to have you  
See ya soon :!:


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Kairi Mckayla will be lucky to have you
> See ya soon :!:


Thanks  see You Tomorrow  and Kairi Mckayla  :mrgreen:     :lol:     :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

[attachment=0:3vqpo98h]s735208137_1275944_5793.jpg[/attachment:3vqpo98h]


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

I Have a Few Questions for Anyone Who Can Answer Them For Me  

1. I've always Read about Hedgehog food Right! But is it True that a Hedgehog Can get Fatty Liver From Some Cat Foods :? 

2. is it Okay to use an Aquarium for a Hedgehog Cage :? Because That's What I Have Right Now!!! But I also Have an Pink Hamster Cage but I Don't Think I Should Use it For a Hedgehog!!! or Should I :? 

That's All The Questions Ihave For Now Someone Please Reply Soon!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

1. Some hedgehog foods are okay, as I said in my last post on here. Here's the list of hedgehog foods, it tells which are safe and which are not. viewtopic.php?f=6&t=45 . Most people prefer using cat foods over hedgehog foods. Some include a hedgehog food in their mix as sort of the "junk food". The only reason a cat food should cause fatty liver disease is because there's too much fat, as far as I know. Here's the list of good cat foods: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 . You might want to get one or two of those foods to add to the hedgehog foods, if they are safe to use. You might get the ones that LarryT said that he'll be sending, so that you don't have to change her diet a lot.

2. No, aquariums aren't good. There's not enough air ventilation for them. Hamster cage wouldn't be big enough. You'll want to get something different from either of those before you get your new hedgehog. A popular cage is a C&C cage, you can see lots of examples in the cage examples thread in the housing section. There's also this site - http://www.guineapigcages.com/ that shows how to make them and where to get supplies. They're pretty cheap compared to the amount of space you can get. I have one that has 7 square feet (3.5' x 2') and I paid about $60 to $70 for the supplies. It only took me about one or two hours to build it.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Sonic Mayhem was adorable! and I'm sorry you lost him  
Although since you have lost him Kairi Mckayla will probably be even MORE spoiled!


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> 1. Some hedgehog foods are okay, as I said in my last post on here. Here's the list of hedgehog foods, it tells which are safe and which are not. http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewt ... p?f=6&t=45 . Most people prefer using cat foods over hedgehog foods. Some include a hedgehog food in their mix as sort of the "junk food". The only reason a cat food should cause fatty liver disease is because there's too much fat, as far as I know. Here's the list of good cat foods: http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewt ... p?f=6&t=15 . You might want to get one or two of those foods to add to the hedgehog foods, if they are safe to use. You might get the ones that LarryT said that he'll be sending, so that you don't have to change her diet a lot.
> 
> 2. No, aquariums aren't good. There's not enough air ventilation for them. Hamster cage wouldn't be big enough. You'll want to get something different from either of those before you get your new hedgehog. A popular cage is a C&C cage, you can see lots of examples in the cage examples thread in the housing section. There's also this site - http://www.guineapigcages.com/ that shows how to make them and where to get supplies. They're pretty cheap compared to the amount of space you can get. I have one that has 7 square feet (3.5' x 2') and I paid about $60 to $70 for the supplies. It only took me about one or two hours to build it.


Okay Thanks! Yeah I think I'll Go With Your Idea and Just Get The Food That Larry Feeds Her Thanks!!! and About The Cage I'll ask my Mom About That!!! But do You Think I can at least Use The aquarium or Hamster Cage until I get a New Cage??? Because We're Getting Her Tomorrow and we Have to Go Somewhere Really Early tomorrow Morning and Don't Think We'll have enough time To Buy a Cage Today My Mom's Been really Busy Today!!! So Do You Think id Be Okay until Then :? :? :?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Depending on how big it is, the aquarium would probably be alright for a couple of days, but you won't want to keep her in it for too long. And with the aquarium, you'll have to make sure the entire room stays 74 F or above. Ceramic heat emitters and heating pads cannot be used with aquariums, because of the lack of ventilation.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

G-White950 said:


> I Have a Few Questions for Anyone Who Can Answer Them For Me
> 
> 1. I've always Read about Hedgehog food Right! But is it True that a Hedgehog Can get Fatty Liver From Some Cat Foods :?
> 
> ...


I can send u home with 2 sterlite bins connected with PVC pipe,for free of course just so happens I have a few extra  
They will take up a space of 3ft long and 3 ft wide :?: 
It has small holes for ventilation spaced 2 inches apart all the way around.
These r not the best cages to use but alot better than a aquarium.
Light weight and easy to clean will work untill u can come up with the money for a better one


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> Sonic Mayhem was adorable! and I'm sorry you lost him
> Although since you have lost him Kairi Mckayla will probably be even MORE spoiled!


Thanks He was An AWESOME Hedgehog He Started out Being One of the Meanest Hedgehogs You'd Ever Meet Because His Owner Before Me Didn't Have Time To play With Him All The Time Because of His Job So He wanted Him To Be a Happy Hedgehog so he Posted an Add on Line and my Mom Found it and we Got Him a Cage and Two Food Bowls and alot of Food and Bedding with Him all For Only 115$ in His last Days all He Wanted to Do Was Have Me Hold Him and Talk To Him He Really Came along Way From Being A Really Mean Hedgehog To Being a Super Nice Hedgehog Because I'm Home-schooled and Had Lots of Time To Play With Him and Spend Time With Him all The Time!!! but The Day He Died He was Having Me Hold Him and I Fell asleep With Him With Me He Was Laying on My Lap and He Died in Me While I was Asleep When I woke I was Crying Like Crazy!!! He Just Turned a Year Old The Month Before He Died!!!

Yeah Your Right She's Gonna Be Spoiled Rotten :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww that is so sad!   
At least he was happy when he passed. You took good care of him.


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

LarryT said:


> I can send u home with 2 sterlite bins connected with PVC pipe,for free of course jsut so happens I have a few extra
> They will take up a space of 3ft long and 3 ft wide :?:
> It has small holes for ventilation spaced 2 inches apart all the way around.
> These r not the best cages to use but alot better than a aquarium.
> Light weight and easy to clean will work untill u can come up with the money for a better one


That Would Be Great Thank You So MUCH :mrgreen: Your Awesome Larry


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> Aww that is so sad!
> At least he was happy when he passed. You took good care of him.


Yeah your Right At Least He was Happy!!! And Thank You I tried My Best To Make Sure Everything Was Great for Him and Make Him Happy!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Rachel just came and got her baby so this will be Kairi Mckayla's 1st nite alone.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

G-White950 said:


> Okay I've had a Hedgehog before but He was 6 Months Old on The 29TH I'm getting a 6 Week Old Girl Hedgehog Any Tips on What to Feed Them or if it's any Different Than Taking Care of a 6 Month old Hedgehog???? and One More Thing is it Okay to Feed Her EXOTIC NUTRITION'S Hedgehog Food??? the Foods I have are " HEDGEHOG COMPLETE and INSECTIVORE-FARE " and if that's Not Okay Can Someone Recommend Some Really Good Stuff???? Someone Please Reply Soon Thank You


Do u have a soild running surface 12 inch wheel :?:


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Do u have a soild running surface 12 inch wheel :?:


No I don't what I usually Did is Take Out My Hedgehog To Play and Run around in a Playpen That I Have!!! 
I was Planing on trying the The Thing Where You Can Make a Wheel Out of a Plastic bucket But I'm Not Sure if That Would Be a Good Thing to do!!!


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

U must have a wheel so your Kairi Mckayla dont get fat and out of shape  
Reaper is sending me 4 brand new CWS :mrgreen: so let me look and see what i got  
Well look here a whole bunch of comfort wheels that r going to be retired :lol: 
U R going owe me big time :mrgreen: Just kidding :lol: I cant let a hedgie go without a wheel :mrgreen:


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

LarryT said:


> U must have a wheel so your Kairi Mckayla dont get fat and out of shape
> Reaper is sending me 4 brand new CWS :mrgreen: so let me look and see what i got
> Well look here a whole bunch of comfort wheels that r going to be retired :lol:
> U R going owe me big time :mrgreen: Just kidding :lol: I cant let a hedgie go without a wheel :mrgreen:


Thanks Larry You RULE :mrgreen:   Can't Wait Till Tomorrow :mrgreen: Hedgehogs RULE and So do You


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

Hey! Larry I Just Want to Let You Know That Kairi Mckayla is Doing Great :mrgreen: and has been having alot of Fun With Me and my Family and I Would Like to Thank You Again For Her


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

G-White950 said:


> Hey! Larry I Just Want to Let You Know That Kairi Mckayla is Doing Great :mrgreen: and has been having alot of Fun With Me and my Family and I Would Like to Thank You Again For Her


You Are So Welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LarryT said:


> Rachel just came and got her baby so this will be Kairi Mckayla's 1st nite alone.


Does this mean babies are going straight from mom and/or siblings to their new homes? Babies need to be weaned away from mom and sibs and be totally on their own for at least a few days before they go to a new home and their weight needs to be monitored during this time to ensure they are gaining properly. Some babies really stress being alone at first and I've had a few that had to be put back with mom or a sibling for another couple of days to help them adjust.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel just came and got her baby so this will be Kairi Mckayla's 1st nite alone.
> ...


They were taken from mom at 5 weeks(1 baby at a time) and since they were all girls i housed them together untill they were picked up by there new owners.
Kairi Mckayla was the last baby girl to be picked up so that's what i meant by 1st nite alone.
Sorry for any confusion I will try to explain every last detail from now on.
Edit I will also try to read the whole post as well  :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My point was that babies should be totally on their own, in their own cage, by themselves, with no mom or sibling, for a few days before going to a new home. It is very stressful to go from being with mom and/*or* siblings to being by themselves. Add to that, it is impossible to monitor each individual baby's food intake if they are all together.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> My point was that babies should be totally on their own, in their own cage, by themselves, with no mom or sibling, for a few days before going to a new home. It is very stressful to go from being with mom and/*or* siblings to being by themselves. Add to that, it is impossible to monitor each individual baby's food intake if they are all together.


I will be sure to do this in the future.
I have been in contact with all the new owners and all the babies r well(thank God).
When the babies were here i weighed them daily and kept a chart but like u said it's impossible to tell who ate what.
Thanks for the info will put it in the vault so i don't forget


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

Oh! one more Thing Larry!!! She Really Likes T.V and Music  and all my Friends and Family Love Her So......Much But Mainly ME :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: She's An AWESOME Hedgehog  :mrgreen:     :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You let me know if there is anything i can help you with  
You have my cell #,email and HHC of course.


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

Oh!!! I Will  and I make Sure I Feed Her " 1 Freeze Dried Mealworm " Every Night Before Bed  and I make Sure I Play With Her and Hold Her and Pet Her Everyday  and Clean Off Her Wheel Everyday Too  and She LOVES That Wheel SO......MUCH :lol: 
She's SUCH an AWESOME HEDGEHOG :mrgreen: She's The Best Hedgehog and Best Friend I Could Ever Ask For  Thanks SO........MUCH!!! Larry For Everything :mrgreen: 

" And I Think Your a GREAT  Hedgehog Breeder :mrgreen: Keep Up The AWESOME JOB You Do With Your Hedgehogs :mrgreen:      :mrgreen: "


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You're too kind  
I have alot to learn to become a good breeder


----------

